# Intrastate and online sales



## B2honey (Jan 19, 2021)

I have been reading all over this forum, and doing tons of research else where. I have read the CID from the usda. I have looked around at other FDA and USDA regulations. I see information saying raw honey is exempt from the commercial kitchen and inspections rules. Is that true? 

I guess I am asking what all I need to sell my honey to customers online and ship to other states? I have my labels that meet all guidelines. Does my honey need to be tested and certified? Do I need to register with the USDA or FDA? 

I have met all the requirements for my state of Arizona. I can legally sell anywhere in the state right now. I'd like to get my website up and going also.

Thank you!

ps this is a great resource! hopefully some day I can by the one helping the new guys out!


----------

